# Whispers of Titans: Henryk Górecki, Nikolai Korndorf



## eljr (Aug 8, 2015)

Goeyvaerts String Trio
Whispers of Titans: Henryk Górecki, Nikolai Korndorf

Release Date May 6, 2016
Duration47:52
Genre
Classical
Styles
Chamber Music
Recording Date
Recording Location
Großer Lindensaal, Markkleeberg, Germany


----------

